
Linux 5.0 to Linux 5.9 Kernel Benchmarking Was a Bumpy Ride with New Regressions - lettergram
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux-50-59&num=1
======
Thev00d00
Interesting that a small tidy up from Linus directly caused such an impact on
Redis/Apache.

> That Apache regression was tracked down to a Linux 5.9 change by Linus
> Torvalds himself. He took up rewriting the wait_on_page_bit_common() logic.

